# Ideas on how to reuse cornbread crumbs



## carmangeea (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a self taught pastry chef in a large restaurant. I've made bread pudding with lots of leftovers or mistakes. Now we have all these corn bread crumbs and I've made bread pudding a couple of times.  How else can I use them in desserts? I've made a creole trifle with leftover cake in the past. Could I use these crumbs in a similar way? With what other flavors? Any ideas? I've done a lot of unusual things and now it seems to be expected.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Corn bread stuffing, corn bread pudding, corn bread croutons, corn bread crusted "anything", corn bread smothered in butter pan-fried and drizzled with maple syrup and berries.....I could go on ;-)


----------

